

Why We Removed the WikiLeaks Visualizations - hornokplease
http://www.tableausoftware.com/blog/why-we-removed-wikileaks-visualizations

======
steveklabnik
It's easy to say that I won't ever use tableau now, but it's a bit harder to
not use AWS.

This whole rash of announcements have really put me in a bit of a moral
quandary...

